
What Makes Good AI? – Game Maker's Toolkit - CM30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bbhJi0NBkk
======
CM30
Thought this was an interesting video about AI design in video games, and a
good counterpoint to the idea that smarter game AI is always a positive thing.

In other words, good video AI is designed to make the game more fun for the
player, not just realistic in any particular sense.

